# Expansion gap for hardwood floor around hearth?



## breathebeast (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got a post going elsewhere about our hearth project, and found a lot in the archives that was helpful, but not finding much about this question.  It's more about flooring than hearths, I suppose, but are there guidelines for putting an expansion gap for a hardwood floor around a hearth?  And if so, and our hearth will be raised ~1/4-1/2 inch, what do you use to cover the expansion gap?  All the moldings I've found so far are for a level hearth.  Can I just use wall base molding or get some beveled wood crafted for our hearth, nail it to the hardwood floor?  If we do that, of course, it seems like the whole reason for leaving an expansion gap just got negated because the molding would be flush with the tile and fixed to the hardwood (not subfloor)...somewhat confused about this.  And very much a newbie to house repairs!

Also, if we elect to keep the hardwood flush with the hearth (concrete board and ceramic board, hopefully), can I chisel off the protruding shelf from the hardwood plank on one side of the hearth, or should I just put mortar on top of it and cross my fingers?


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2010)

Our white oak hardwood floor abuts the hearth pad. The gap is only 1/16-1/8". No problems to note.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep same space as, BG.  Hard maple floor right close to slate hearth.  No issues.  Wood shrinks in winter, but it is minimal.  Floors creak more in dry winter.  One of the nicer transitions from wood to hearth is a beveled piece of flooring around the perimeter of the hearth.  It can be at a 10 to 15 degree pitch with the high side of the pitch being next to the hearth.  Miter the corners at 45 degrees.  It is easier to do if it is a new install than cutting into existing flooring.  It is also low profile.  Tricky cut on a table saw though.  Use push sticks and featherboards if you are up to trying it.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 18, 2010)

Technically I think you are supposed to have a 1/4" gap.  Based on my limited experience, You can run the wood up tight at doorways and stairways (and hearths I guess).  Remember that wood expands and contracts more length wise than width wise.  I am not sure which end will abut your hearth.  You could also undercut your hearth with something like a Crain super saw. 

As far as trim goes you could use an adhesive for 1/4 round.

I would suggest you google the stability of your species of wood to see how much it expands and contracts.


----------



## rickw (Oct 18, 2010)

you may actually find that your floor shrinks substantially from the heat, for me a 6" wide piece of oak (cut and stored under cover outside for years) shrank nearly an 1/8" across its width over a heating season...


----------



## breathebeast (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, great, glad to know.  Thanks for settling my concerns!


----------



## semipro (Oct 18, 2010)

I've seen where some fill the gap between wood flooring and hearth with cork.  This fills the gap but allows for expansion.


----------



## breathebeast (Oct 18, 2010)

Neat, I love cork.


----------

